# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل کارنامه

## VENOM.M

سلام
من کارنامه اصلی پیش دانشگاهی رو پارسال گم کردم فقط کپی دارم ازش
الان برای معافیت سربازی میگن اصلش رو بیار باید چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VENOM.M


سلام
من کارنامه اصلی پیش دانشگاهی رو پارسال گم کردم فقط کپی دارم ازش
الان برای معافیت سربازی میگن اصلش رو بیار باید چیکار کنم؟


کار حضرت فیله فقط
باید بری مدرسه و بعد هم آموزش و پرورش
هفت خان رستمو باید طی کنی*

----------

